# What can you tell me about this hummingbird?



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought this boat and it already had this hummingbird on it. I don't know anything about it, other than it appears to be older and it works. It has a transducer and a wheel type speedometer. I don't see a model on it, just the serial and panoramas view. Whoever wired it up, somehow wired it to where it only works while the navigation lights are on. I have a lowrance elite 4x hdi in the back (needs an hdi transducer because her just has a regular 83/200) and I plan on replacing this hummingbird with it, then upgrading to a unit with gps and speedometer in the back for trolling. Anyone know what this hummingbird is capable of Pitt how much it's worth if I sell it?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

beaver said:


> I bought this boat and it already had this hummingbird on it. I don't know anything about it, other than it appears to be older and it works. It has a transducer and a wheel type speedometer. I don't see a model on it, just the serial and panoramas view. Whoever wired it up, somehow wired it to where it only works while the navigation lights are on. I have a lowrance elite 4x hdi in the back (needs an hdi transducer because her just has a regular 83/200) and I plan on replacing this hummingbird with it, then upgrading to a unit with gps and speedometer in the back for trolling. Anyone know what this hummingbird is capable of Pitt how much it's worth if I sell it?


The model is: "Wide Panorama". Here is some info:
http://www.fishandsave.com/products...ma-High-Performance-FishFinder-(AWESOME-DEAL)


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you. I did a Google search before posting and came up with nothing. Im a horrible googler.... Lol

Although I have some doubts about this unit retailing for over $300 still.....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

beaver said:


> Thank you. I did a Google search before posting and came up with nothing. Im a horrible googler.... Lol
> 
> Although I have some doubts about this unit retailing for over $300 still.....


That may have been 15 years ago or longer.... You could probably email Humminbird and they could tell you when the unit was made.


----------

